# Best place to camp and crappie fish



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Looking to drag the boat and tent somewhere week of 2/17. Really want to find crappie but have had zero luck since I moved to Florida. HELP!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If 
you don't mind the drive Lake Talquin is your best bet for crappie fishing. Pat Thomas Park has full facilities and tent camping for a small fee. Good boat ramp. 
Closer is Dead River Landing (7 Runs) off the Choctawhatchee River. Free camping and boat ramp, but no water or power...port-a-potti, table, fire pit available. You can tie up your boat on the bank without worry. Crappie are in the two lakes and the old river below the lakes. Not the best crappie fishery, but if you find them it can be good. This is just below Red Bay on hwy 81.
The river will be in flood stage for a while so check it before selecting Dead River


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

FishWalton said:


> If
> you don't mind the drive Lake Talquin is your best bet for crappie fishing. Pat Thomas Park has full facilities and tent camping for a small fee. Good boat ramp.
> Closer is Dead River Landing (7 Runs) off the Choctawhatchee River. Free camping and boat ramp, but no water or power...port-a-potti, table, fire pit available. You can tie up your boat on the bank without worry. Crappie are in the two lakes and the old river below the lakes. Not the best crappie fishery, but if you find them it can be good. This is just below Red Bay on hwy 81.
> The river will be in flood stage for a while so check it before selecting Dead River


I have finished at seven runs a few years ago but not for Crappie. I would like to go to Talquin but I know nothing about that lake and would prefer to go with someone who can show me the Ways... I may check it out though. Do you think the crap he will still be in deep water or will they be on beds to spawn by then?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bamasippi said:


> I have finished at seven runs a few years ago but not for Crappie. I would like to go to Talquin but I know nothing about that lake and would prefer to go with someone who can show me the Ways... I may check it out though. Do you think the crap he will still be in deep water or will they be on beds to spawn by then?



PM Sent


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want to go to Alabama Roland Cooper State Park at Millers Ferry is one of the best crappie fisheries in the South East. Bass and catfish too, but crappie is the main game.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, that's a nice place to stay, but due to the water level the bite might be a bit testy for a while

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=mob&gage=mrfa1


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

No Doubt, St. Johns River


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

As mentioned- Don’t try miller’s ferry on the dates you mentioned. If you stand on my dock right now, you would drown


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

PM Sent[/QUOTE]

I didn’t get a PM


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

FishWalton said:


> Bamasippi said:
> 
> 
> > I have finished at seven runs a few years ago but not for Crappie. I would like to go to Talquin but I know nothing about that lake and would prefer to go with someone who can show me the Ways... I may check it out though. Do you think the crap he will still be in deep water or will they be on beds to spawn by then?
> ...


Don’t know what happened to my last post but I never got a PM from you. Could you resend please. My vacation started sat, and the flu set in fri night. Just my luck. I’m still not 💯 by no means but I’m stir crazy and ready to fish.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if it don't quit raining, i'm gonna quit fishing and go look for some gopher wood. anybody know what a cubit is?

jack


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jack2 said:


> if it don't quit raining, i'm gonna quit fishing and go look for some gopher wood. anybody know what a cubit is?
> 
> jack


I know what a cubit is now after I put Goggle on the trail. LOL


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bamasippi said:


> PM Sent


I didn’t get a PM[/QUOTE]

Sending another now


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

FishWalton said:


> I know what a cubit is now after I put Goggle on the trail. LOL


ah-ha,,, we see you don't read your bible closely enough.:whistling:

jack


----------

